# 5/4 Oak for Shaker Cabinet doors - too thick?



## HickWillis (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I just began the process of milling my lumber for some shaker style cabinet doors I am making for my kitchen. I got 5/4 red oak and am wondering if it is maybe too thick? I went to 5/4 so I could 1/2" ply for the inserts. Should I consider planing this down a little bit or would 5/4 look fine in a kitchen?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Well 5/4 will net out at 1" thick. I think that's a little too thick for my taste, especially if the cabinet doors are overlay style. However, I almost always start with 5/4 stock regardless of the final thickness. It is just easier to get flat, straight stock when you start with 5/4.

I would shoot for 7/8" thick. If you don't like it, you can always plane it down to 3/4".


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Most ultra-high-end (read expensive) cabinetry uses thicker doors. Just keep in mind that this requires a thick door hinge. 
Most one-piece production cabinet hinges can't handle the throw out on a door that thick.

So, unless you can mount these with a Euro style thick door hinge, you'll need them to be thinner.

My preference says thicker is better.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Should I consider planing this down a little bit or would 5/4 look fine in a kitchen?

If the drawer fronts are the same you should be okay with that.

The industry standard is 3/4 though.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Most door companies will offer a thicker door (7/8")
I just made some shaker doors that were 1" thick with a 3/8" panel. 









I prefer a thicker door, there just better all around.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice reveal on your well made doors jbay!


----------



## HickWillis (Aug 5, 2016)

> Most ultra-high-end (read expensive) cabinetry uses thicker doors. Just keep in mind that this requires a thick door hinge.
> Most one-piece production cabinet hinges can t handle the throw out on a door that thick.
> 
> So, unless you can mount these with a Euro style thick door hinge, you ll need them to be thinner.
> ...


I can mount them Euro style - just need to locate the correct door hinge to allow for the thicker doors.


----------



## HickWillis (Aug 5, 2016)

> Should I consider planing this down a little bit or would 5/4 look fine in a kitchen?
> 
> If the drawer fronts are the same you should be okay with that.
> 
> ...


Drawer fronts will be the same thickness - however I'm making the drawer fronts a solid piece (no insert). Saw a few pictures of kitchens with this style and I liked it.


----------

